# Never Buy Anything APC...



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Well after hearing from sno that the accord side markers would fit my car I drove up to pep boys and bought two boxes of "97 Accord clear Bumper markers" they were the general right size but the end came to a point and left a large glaring spot where you cold see that they didn't fit correctly. Where did you get your's and how did you do the 626 lip trick ?


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

Can you take some pics and post them for me... I was just about to do the same thing....I'd really be appreciative... [sp]


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i got my clears from race dezign, it's a performance shop in portland.

about the 626 lip, search on this board. there's information on how to cut it and stuff like that.

**EDIT**
i went ahead and took a couple pictures real quick. sorry for the large size, i didn't feel like resizing them.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Estis Fatuus said:


> *Never Buy Anything APC...*


umm... I wasn't planning on it. also why would you expect a part for a different car to fit perfectly then blame the company you bought it from when it didn't fit perfectly??? Now there are reasons people shouldn't buy apc... this isn't one of them.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Acctually guy, 2SR20 I was told buy another memeber of this forum that Accord clear side markers fit the B13 Sentras, and I wasn't so much bitching due to the fact that they didn't fit but the quality of them was plain shit.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Estis Fatuus said:


> *I wasn't so much bitching due to the fact that they didn't fit but the quality of them was plain shit. *


Did you read your original post??? You said nothing about the quality. If you had I wouldn't have posted. The reason why you don't buy apc is because the quality is crap. Everyone knows that, that's why people only buy apc stuff for small things like lights. You can't expect that a product made for another car is going to fit perfectly, if sno did it then he probably did some custom work to make it fit well... or he just lives with the gap.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

dude, what the hell do you expect, they're like $10 bucks a pop, that price dosnt exactly scream "high quality JDM". i mean, you get what you pay for, so you learned a lesson, and now you have a hole in your car. guess you learned the hard way, sorry dude. maybe you can shave a lil off the side and squeaze it in


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hmmm never buy anything APC or don't put Honda parts in your Nissan?


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

hmm or maybe I have to make due with what I can find an afford. and maybe I don't need everyone acting like assholes because I made a misteak. I know APC is shit, but I was told they fit, the accord side markers I got from APC are not normal accord side markers.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

"never buy anything from apc"

NO SHIT, REALLY?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Estis Fatuus said:


> *hmm or maybe I have to make due with what I can find an afford. and maybe I don't need everyone acting like assholes because I made a misteak. I know APC is shit, but I was told they fit, the accord side markers I got from APC are not normal accord side markers. *



dont come here all mad at APC because the part they made for an accord doesnt fit your sentra.........it doesnt work like that. and if u knew that APC's quality was bad, why did u buy it? that doesnt make sense. just take that part back to the store and get your refund, end of story.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I like APC, I baught an APC sticker for my windshield about 6 months ago and it hasnt caused any problems for me... its DOPE.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *I like APC, I baught an APC sticker for my windshield about 6 months ago and it hasnt caused any problems for me... its DOPE. *


 haha!


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

kill me now.


----------



## Gruven99 (Oct 19, 2002)

DryBoy did you get the 15 HP sticker are spend the extra cash and get the 17HP model. It is twice the price but you can't complain about the extra 2 ponies!!


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *dont come here all mad at APC because the part they made for an accord doesnt fit your sentra.........it doesnt work like that. and if u knew that APC's quality was bad, why did u buy it? that doesnt make sense. just take that part back to the store and get your refund, end of story. *



own3d......for the record i am not a apc fan....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1: it's not APC's fault, a honda part doesn't fit your Nissan, you're a moron.
2: You bought something from APC, You're a moron.
3: APC IS THE LOWEST FORM OF TASTLESS GARBAGE MANUFACTURER OF SHITTY CAR PARTS IN THE WORLD. You're a moron (and same for anyone with apc products/stickers on their car)
4: No one here (except maybe stupid ass newbies) would think of buying anything from APC with or without this thread. You're a moron.
5: No one in their right mind would put honda parts on their car. You're a moron.
6: STFU.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

WOW^...
in any case... we know the only good thing coming out if APC is their stickers. so many styles and colors. dryboy got the base 15hp sticker in white. i, on the other hand, invested in a the yellow model and got 27hp out of it. best mod by far


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *1: it's not APC's fault, a honda part doesn't fit your Nissan, you're a moron.
> 2: You bought something from APC, You're a moron.
> 3: APC IS THE LOWEST FORM OF TASTLESS GARBAGE MANUFACTURER OF SHITTY CAR PARTS IN THE WORLD. You're a moron (and same for anyone with apc products/stickers on their car)
> 4: No one here (except maybe stupid ass newbies) would think of buying anything from APC with or without this thread. You're a moron.
> ...


hmmm... this might have been good like a week ago... but your just regurgitating all that I and others have said Flame early... things only burn good the first time. No need to keep pounding on this guy I think he got the point or should have a while ago.

BTW... APC just came out w/ a new VCS (Variable Color Sticker) good for 30+hp if placed off center of the front right of the hood.
I've got 3 of them one stratigically placed on my dash...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so do they change different colors at specific RPMs?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

IMO, I think all of you people that flamed on this guy because he "made a mistake" or just how you said 1997 GA16de.... A moron?

Its sad how you people still don't know how to grow up on these forums. We are all here to help each other and not to sadly nad and poke at one another just because something went wronge with a mod they were working on. Honestly I think he had balls to atleast admit what he failed in and was 100% honest in what a bad choice. How many of you come on here and said. " Oh yeah I found a kick ass front off a 94 that said it fits my 97!" 

No one? So your not perfect so shut up and lets move on.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> *IMO, I think all of you people that flamed on this guy because he "made a mistake" or just how you said 1997 GA16de.... A moron?
> 
> Its sad how you people still don't know how to grow up on these forums. We are all here to help each other and not to sadly nad and poke at one another just because something went wronge with a mod they were working on. Honestly I think he had balls to atleast admit what he failed in and was 100% honest in what a bad choice. How many of you come on here and said. " Oh yeah I found a kick ass front off a 94 that said it fits my 97!"
> 
> No one? So your not perfect so shut up and lets move on. *


true..but lest not u forget that he is the one that came in here pissed at APC because someone told him that a part from a different car would fit his, and when it didnt, he got mad and dissed APC(no real reason). besides, he should have done more research on that part instead of running out and buying it.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> *IMO, I think all of you people that flamed on this guy because he "made a mistake" or just how you said 1997 GA16de.... A moron?
> 
> Its sad how you people still don't know how to grow up on these forums. We are all here to help each other and not to sadly nad and poke at one another just because something went wronge with a mod they were working on. Honestly I think he had balls to atleast admit what he failed in and was 100% honest in what a bad choice. How many of you come on here and said. " Oh yeah I found a kick ass front off a 94 that said it fits my 97!"
> 
> No one? So your not perfect so shut up and lets move on. *


Booooo!!! Were all grown ups here... it's not like your protecting a 9 year old kid. Please, he can handle it... Secondly... yeah he made a mistake and no one flamed him until he wouldn't admit it. He didn't say he made a bad choice he blamed it on apc... thats what people railed him about. Not cause we want to stick up for apc but because a false charge was made. 
I agree that 1997 GA16DE was being an a$$ and I told him what I thought. I'm sick of this fluffy board atmosphere... it's boring... so we stir the pot some you guys can handle it.


deep breath..... 

Also what the heck:
*IMO, I think all of you people that flamed on this guy because he "made a mistake" or just how you said 1997 GA16de.... A moron?* 

Can anyone make that out?

And if your going to quote him get it right
" made a misteak"


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Im giong to try to make some clear side markers out of the Miata, and try to sell a set to someone who has a hassle with it. What I need though is the back part of the B13. Anyone know where Nis-Knacks got theres? or where I can get them?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Listen up, Estis Fatuus deserves all the flaming he got. I realize that APC is a totally different story, but do you go on and ruin a companies reputation b/c of your own stupid mistake?

What if I went on every forum (I'm a member of about 15 forums) and Posted up a topic "NEVER BUY FROM STROMUNG" all because I fucked up. Here's what it would look like:



> *NEVER BUY FROM STROMUNG*
> Worst company in the world, a friend told me the SpecV exhaust setup would fit my Ford Probe, so I bought it and installed it on my Probe. It doesn't fit so I took a dremel and cut the pipes up to try and make it fit. I fucked up the welding and now Stromung won't give me my money back. I WILL NEVER BUY FROM STROMUNG AGAIN AND NEITHER SHOULD YOU!!!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Estis Fatuus said:


> *Acctually guy, 2SR20 I was told buy another memeber of this forum that Accord clear side markers fit the B13 Sentras, and I wasn't so much bitching due to the fact that they didn't fit but the quality of them was plain shit. *



then why did u buy them?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

2SR20DE said:


> *
> 
> 
> deep breath.....
> ...


hmmm.... it IS spelled M I S T A K E.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

> _
> 
> Can anyone make that out?
> 
> ...


_ 


LMFAO!

Good luck to your new governor! Maybe he will help you work on your spelling. BAWHAHAHAHAHAHA.


BTW: Suck it. _


----------



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

its posts like this, that make me want go watch porn instead of reading about apc and nissan


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I 2nd that!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> *LMFAO!
> 
> Good luck to your new governor! Maybe he will help you work on your spelling. BAWHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> ...


Wow... if you dumb-tards could read... this is what he actually wrote...



> and maybe I don't need everyone acting like assholes because I made a misteak


This is what you quoted:



> made a mistake


Of course mistake is spelled mistake... got that thanks psudo-einsteins...

BUT... You quoted him wrong... he spelled it wrong... again you quoted wrong... 


So again my point stands that this kind of stuff is fun on message boards even more so when you get people who think they are quick and smart and say that you misspelled mistake... when in actuality... they're making fun of the wrong guy. Also... your trying to flame me. Which of course is what you were preaching against in the first place. Thank you, thank you... no applause... please......  


Please try again... read carefully before you post, I'd hate to see you err again.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Sr2oFusIoN said:


> *its posts like this, that make me want go watch porn instead of reading about apc and nissan *


cool...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

2SR20DE said:


> *Wow... if you dumb-tards could read... this is what he actually wrote...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LOL........ OKAY....... "you're right"... Or is that "your right"? Ahhh it doesnt mather. I knew I shouldh baught a honduh instead Whatever makes you happy bro. :bs:


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)




----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I came here a little aggervated that another Nissan Forums user told me accord bumper corners would fit my B13 Sentra. I got even more aggervated when I realized the complete lack of anything resembling effort on APCs part to make a decent product, it seriously looks like there was no effort was so ever in putting the part together. So bash me all you want, but I was just trying to get some clear side markers for my Sentra without paying $100 for the Nis Knacks clear corners from one of the exhortioninist (spelling?) on these forums. Jesus christ you people are so willing to jump on someone for not adhearing to you "boy racer" image. If the part fits, I'll use it. I don't have a shit load of money to throw around so I was trying to make due with what was close and what was cheap. As for the stickers, No I don't have one, but that's because I'm saving up for the 30 hp windshield logo. (I saw it on a spray paint orange 1995 Pontiac Grand Prix today)


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

By the way, I was kidding about the windshield banner just incase any of the assholes here were planning to bash me for thinking I took them seriously about the stickers.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

30HP sticker cracks me up


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> exhortioninist (spelling?)


it's extortionist....

about that APC part...well, it's just an experiment gone wrong..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

we're not flaming you for being a riceboy or buying APC products. We're flaming you b/c you are bashing a company (although I don't particularly care about APC) for doing nothing wrong and you come on here looking for us to agree with you and shed sympathy or something. It's like getting a ticket for going 30 over than being pissed at the cop even though you're the one that broke the law. It's ok for you to be angry about it, but don't go blaming the cop.

I guarantee you I will do my hardest never to buy anything from APC, but guess what, you're not the one who convinced me, it's just common sense.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Estis Fatuus said:


> *I came here a little aggervated that another Nissan Forums user told me accord bumper corners would fit my B13 Sentra. I got even more aggervated when I realized the complete lack of anything resembling effort on APCs part to make a decent product, it seriously looks like there was no effort was so ever in putting the part together. So bash me all you want, but I was just trying to get some clear side markers for my Sentra without paying $100 for the Nis Knacks clear corners from one of the exhortioninist (spelling?) on these forums. Jesus christ you people are so willing to jump on someone for not adhearing to you "boy racer" image. If the part fits, I'll use it. I don't have a shit load of money to throw around so I was trying to make due with what was close and what was cheap. As for the stickers, No I don't have one, but that's because I'm saving up for the 30 hp windshield logo. (I saw it on a spray paint orange 1995 Pontiac Grand Prix today) *


You still don't understand why we got on to you. These things I last posted really didn't have anything to do with you... just trying to prove some hypocrisy. I understand what you did... you didn't even really make a mistake... the part you were told didn't fit. So return it and be done w/ it. No big deal. But it's still not APC's fault.


----------

